# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Mobilna verzija

## SuncicaSun

Super da mi je ovo prva tema koju otvaram :Rolling Eyes: 
Al sad barem vidim smajlice :D
Stalno sam preko moba na forumu,dakle mobilna verzija i nešto sam maloprije napravila i prbacilo mi je na desktop verziju,trazim mobilnu i nemogu naći.
jel mi može itko pomoć  :Grin:

----------


## puntica

dolje na dnu foruma imaš gumb
pa namjestiš na mobilnu verziju (ponuđena je)
ide?

----------


## mare41

mogu li copy paste temu ili nesto drugo s moba? nísam nasla tu opciju

----------


## daddycool

ne razumijem pitanje
što znači copy paste temu?

----------


## mare41

htjela sam kopirat temu, tj naslov teme iliti stavit link na temu s trudnoce na potpomognutu, da zamolim cure da pomognu danci, mogu oznacit naslov, al mob ne nudi opciju kopiraj..a znam da drugi kopiraju-linkaju s moba..
ne sjedim za kompom

----------


## daddycool

to vjerojatno ovisi o operativnom sustavu mobilnog uređaja
kod mene ako duže držiš pritisnut link pojavljuju se opcije i jedna od njih je kopiraj link

----------


## mare41

mislim da ce radit, hvala puno!

----------


## giussepe

Ja isto imam problem!
Vise mi se ne pojavljuje mobilna verzija :Sad: 
A kad mi u Safariju otvori forum nigdje dolje na dnu ne vidim opciju za mobilnu verziju!

----------


## Svimbalo

Već se tjednima spremam pitati ovo isto, kad sam dobila iPhone, Safari mi je odmah otvorio Rodu na mobilnu verziju, ali sam onda nešto stisnula, ili je samo prebačeno na desktop verziju i gotovo, više nema nazad.  :Sad: 

Kako to riješiti?

----------


## giussepe

Ja jos cekam odgovor! Nisam jos uvijek uspjela skuzit!  :Undecided:

----------


## daddycool

pitao sam tehničkog admina i on kaže da se sa naše strane nije ništa mijenjalo
jučer je trebao aplicirati neki update
da li je to riješilo problem?

----------


## lulu-mama

Jel ima nacina da se stavljaju smajlici u mobilnoj verziji?
Osim da se znaju napamet kodovi za smajli.

----------


## Optimist

> Jel ima nacina da se stavljaju smajlici u mobilnoj verziji?
> Osim da se znaju napamet kodovi za smajli.


Ovo i mene zanima. Znam ovaj  :Smile: , za ostale sam mislila da znam pa je par puta ispalo neprimjereno  :facepalm:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja znam samo smjeska i placka. A to mi je nedovoljno za komunikaciju  :Smile: 

Drugo pitanje: zasto mi ne pokazuje moj potpis kad pisem sa mobilne verzije? Jel se nesto mora ukljuciti, neka opcija?

----------


## giussepe

> pitao sam tehničkog admina i on kaže da se sa naše strane nije ništa mijenjalo
> jučer je trebao aplicirati neki update
> da li je to riješilo problem?


idem provjerit pa javim.
Daddycool predobar ti je potpis :Smile:

----------


## giussepe

evo išla sam provjeriti i ništa ne vidim.
Puntica gore kaze ovako:
dolje na dnu foruma imaš gumb
 pa namjestiš na mobilnu verziju (ponuđena je)
 ide? 

ja ne vidim nikakav gumb. Mobilna verzija izgubila mi se odkad sam instalirala Tapatalk. jel moguce da to ima veze??

----------


## giussepe

> Već se tjednima spremam pitati ovo isto, kad sam dobila iPhone, Safari mi je odmah otvorio Rodu na mobilnu verziju, ali sam onda nešto stisnula, ili je samo prebačeno na desktop verziju i gotovo, više nema nazad. 
> 
> Kako to riješiti?


Evo ja sam uspjela tako sto sam u postavkama kod safarija kliknula ocisti povijest i ocisti kolacice :Smile: 
Sad kad sam otisla na rodu izbacilo mi je mobilnu verziju :Smile: 
Jupiiiiiii

----------


## daddycool

> Jel ima nacina da se stavljaju smajlici u mobilnoj verziji?
> Osim da se znaju napamet kodovi za smajli.





> Drugo pitanje: zasto mi ne pokazuje moj potpis kad pisem sa mobilne verzije? Jel se nesto mora ukljuciti, neka opcija?


ne znam odgovore na ova pitanja
previše je raznih kombinacij mobilnih OS-ova i browsera
ako netko ima konkretno iskustvo sa istom kombinacijom kao ti možda ti može pomoći

----------


## daddycool

> Daddycool predobar ti je potpis


maznuo jučer sa frendovog fejsa  :Wink: 




> Evo ja sam uspjela tako sto sam u postavkama kod safarija kliknula ocisti povijest i ocisti kolacice
> Sad kad sam otisla na rodu izbacilo mi je mobilnu verziju
> Jupiiiiiii


Drago mi je da si uspjela

----------


## lulu-mama

Samo da probam ako mogu okrenuti u novom prozoru ovaj link
http://forum.roda.hr/misc.php?do=get...d=vB_Editor_QR
pa eventualno tako da imam listu kodova za smajlije.  :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Nope, ne radi link u mobilnoj verziji. Ne zeli otvoriti tu stranicu sa smajlicima  :Sad:

----------


## Svimbalo

> Evo ja sam uspjela tako sto sam u postavkama kod safarija kliknula ocisti povijest i ocisti kolacice
> Sad kad sam otisla na rodu izbacilo mi je mobilnu verziju
> Jupiiiiiii


Hvala ti, i meni je uspjelo! Jeeej

----------


## giussepe

> Hvala ti, i meni je uspjelo! Jeeej


Juhuhuhu... Super!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kjara

može pomoć, naime na mobitelu mogu na rodin forum ali mi neda logirat se da mogu pisati na forumu..što moram napraviti nova sam preko mobitela na internetu

----------


## daddycool

kako ti ne da logirati se?
u čemu je točno problem?

----------


## Kjara

> kako ti ne da logirati se?
> u čemu je točno problem?


odem na prijava upišem ime i zaporku i preusmjerava me , onda hoću nešto napisati i javi mi se poruka:1. niste prijavljeni, 2. možda niste ovlašteni pristupiti ovoj stranici, 3.možda čekate na aktiviranje vašeg korisnič.računa ili je administrator blokirao vaš korisnič. račun. stvarno neznam u čemu je problem

----------


## admin

Evo testna poruka s mobitela i mobilne verzije. 

Koji browser i koji telefon imas?

----------


## Kjara

sony ericsson xperia

----------


## admin

Probaj u postavkama pogledati stvar postavke cookija. Oni bi trebali biti upaljeni. Ovisno o telefonu, one su ili u općim postavkama i u postavkama sigurnosti.
Drugo što možeš probat je skinut browser Opera mini.

----------


## Kjara

Mislim da sam uspjela....puno puno hvala.upalila sam cooki ...hvala jos jednom

----------


## macaklinka?

Može li se u mobilnoj verziji negdje doći do pretplaćenih tema?

----------


## admin

> Može li se u mobilnoj verziji negdje doći do pretplaćenih tema?


Nažalost nije moguće, morate ste prebaciti na "Full site".

----------


## macaklinka?

A bi li se moglo dodat? Baš bi bilo zgodno!

----------


## mitovski

Meni je isto nestala mobilna verzija. Znam da je prije bio gumb za mobilnu verziju ali vise ga nema.
Vidim da je netko cistio nekakav safari  :Smile: , jel mi moze netko objasniti o cemu se radi?

----------


## mitovski

Nitko?

----------


## žužy

*mitovski*,ja sam slučajno stisnula full site i više se nisam mogla vratiti na mob. verziju.Onda sam tu pročitala da moram izbrisati,očistiti kolačiće i sve se vratilo na staro,samo sam se morala ponovo ulogirati.
Za safari nemam pojma :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

U Safariju baš onako kako je opisala giuseppe  :Smile: 
Nadam se da će sve biti OK.

----------


## mitovski

Ali problem je sto ja pojima nemam sto je to safari i kako da na mobitelu pocistim te kolacice?

----------


## Svimbalo

Safari je internet browser na iPhoneu.
Ako koristiš neki android, nemam pojma što treba  :škartoc: 
Ali pretpostavljam da je slično.

----------


## mitovski

Imam android. Evo uspjela sam. Odjavila sam se i ponovno prijavila.

----------

